# My big lap dog!



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is so cute. I need a pic like this!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Valerie, what a great picture of you and Riley. He looks like such a happy boy. 
(I'll have to look through my pictures)


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I LOVE how they think they way about 10 pounds! Dakota is huge at 75 and is convinced that she can cuddle up into the crook of my legs and I am only 5ft 3in.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

he is a snuggle bug....isnt he??


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cute. Mine don't sit still long enough for a cuddle picture.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

He's adorable. You can tell how much he loves you!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Very Cute! Yes, my Tucker is a lap dog~more so now, than when he was a puppy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's my snuggle bug. My DD posted this on my Facebook (without telling me), with the caption "He thinks he's a chihuahua."


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Here's my snuggle bug. My DD posted this on my Facebook (without telling me), with the caption "He thinks he's a chihuahua."


you mean hes not??? lol.... he a sweetie


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

This is a picture of my mother and Cookie. My mother wanted to pet Cookie, but to her surprise, Cookie jumped right into her lap and made herself at home. The laser eyes made the picture great. 


179541_3889913939273_1055965462_n by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Riley is absolutely gorgeous ... His coat looks like pure silk!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Golden&Yorkie said:


> He's adorable. You can tell how much he loves you!


Aawh, that is just the sweetest thing!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Awww..!!!. How sweet, what a great shot...


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Yup - I have one of those 70 lb lap dogs as well!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That's how sweet our beloved Goldens are aren't they?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Awww, what wonderful pictures! Love how they are truly happy crawling up in our laps even though they havent fit for a long time, still babies I guess.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw, I love these photos!!! What a fun thread! So nice to see you all and your pups! I tried to upload one but kept getting an error.... maybe later


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love these shots of everyones' big giant dogs cuddling!!! Keep them coming!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Riley is just stunning! Did you ever do a dna test on him?


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

*Snuggle puppies!*

My daughter took this picture over the weekend! I was thinking of starting a thread myself!!! Here is Maya (my pillow) and Payton (my blanket)!!!! Snuggling moments with 2 energetic puppies are few and far between!

And sometimes they find time to snuggle together!!!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

My husband Scott and Mako...75 pounds of pup!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Riley's beautiful, love everyone's lap puppies. 

My Remy loves to snuggle and cuddle, he weights 73+ lbs. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Riley is just stunning! Did you ever do a dna test on him?


I haven't!! I have thought about it a few times, I am certainly curious to know for sure. But I always kind of figure I'm better off buying $100 worth of toys and treats!


----------

